# Anyone else with a Golden from Chuckanut's Andy?



## Alaska7133

I'm surprised none of the Chuckanut dogs responded, there are a few on here. Discoverer is one here's a link to his thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ures/99873-oscars-life-pictures-new-post.html
He is a grandson of the dog you speak of. Chuckanut's in the Mood is my girl Lucy's great great grand sire. In the Mood was the grand sire of Party Favour. Aren't pedigrees fun? If you click on Lucy's name in my signature it will take you to her pedigree.
Check out the link to the GRF thread and see if you think the boys look alike!
You have a beautiful pup!


----------



## Rainheart

Beamer's grand-daddy is Andy!! 
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=434597


----------



## Rainheart

Here are some pictures of him at 5-6 months old


----------



## amanolides

My Dolly's great grandfather is Andy on her mom's side. 
Pedigree: Colorbook's Happy Time Doll


----------



## Alaska7133

Here's some trivia for you Andy lovers. The Westminster female golden winner (best of opposite sex BOS) is a grand daughter of Andy. Pebwin Hocus Pocus. Pedigree: BISS GCH CH Pebwin Hocus Pocus
She is my girl Lucy's aunt. Slightly different breeding from Lucy, so no Andy in Lucy's past.


----------



## DeNovo206

Alaska7133 said:


> Here's some trivia for you Andy lovers. The Westminster female golden winner (best of opposite sex BOS) is a grand daughter of Andy. Pebwin Hocus Pocus. Pedigree: BISS GCH CH Pebwin Hocus Pocus
> She is my girl Lucy's aunt. Slightly different breeding from Lucy, so no Andy in Lucy's past.


That is pretty cool! I didn't realize how many offspring Andy had until just recently when I was clicking around on K9Data. De Novo's mom is here:

Hunnydew's Tequila Sunrise Party Favour: Pedigree: HUNNYDEW'S TEQUILA SUNRISE PARTY FAVOUR

and his Dad is Moonduster: Pedigree: Can Ch Midas K C Moonduster

We got De Novo from Hunnydew Goldens in Washington.

Interestingly enough, when we were on the trail a couple of weekends ago, I met a lady who had two gorgeous Goldens from Rush Hill. I think they were descendants of Haagen-Daz and/or Rebel? We couldn't get over how similar her Goldens looked to De Novo and it turns out that Haagen Daz is in Novo's family tree! Very cool! Although, having now read some scary posts about Gold Rush Goldens in NJ (I think it's in Andy's 5th generation) and issues with cancer has me a little paranoid. Our last Golden from a BYB in TX passed last September from lymphoma at 9 years and 3 mos... 

Here's a shot of De Novo I just took (and one from a week ago). He's about 7 mos and 1 week old:


----------



## DeNovo206

Alaska7133 said:


> Here's some trivia for you Andy lovers. The Westminster female golden winner (best of opposite sex BOS) is a grand daughter of Andy. Pebwin Hocus Pocus. Pedigree: BISS GCH CH Pebwin Hocus Pocus
> She is my girl Lucy's aunt. Slightly different breeding from Lucy, so no Andy in Lucy's past.


Forgot to mention, Lucy is gorgeous!! I hope we one day have a female Golden in our lives. Wanted to this time around, but chips just didn't fall the right way, but I think my wife is happier being the only lady of the house.


----------



## Dani&Marlow

I was excited to see to this post, I imagine there are many Andy offspring/grandpuppies/great grandpuppies out there! Our Marlow's grandsire is Andy, her sire is Chuckanut Rio at Allsgold. Andy was beautiful.


----------



## Althea

Crosby is related to Andy..http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=594419


----------



## Ljilly28

I spent some of the weekend photographing Andy granddaughter Samantha at my dog training center. She is so gorgeous she catches your heart- GCH Pebwin Hocus Pocus SDHF.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm a bit late but here is my guy, Jonah. He is a Captain Kangaroo/No Place Like Home pup. Andy was his grandfather.


----------



## Ripley16

I don't personally have a dog from Chuckanut, or in their lines, but they are very close to us. Just a hop skip and a jump across the boarder. I love the look of their dogs though, and considered getting a Chuckanut dog when looking at breeders before I got Ripley. The only reason why I didn't get one was because of all of the paperwork that I would have to do to bring a puppy across the boarder! Maybe next time though!


----------



## younggtx

*Here is Bodhi* (Andy was his grandfather)


----------



## Ljilly28

Bodhi is a handsome guy!


----------



## NewfieMom

DeNovo206 said:


> Here's a shot of De Novo I just took (and one from a week ago). He's about 7 mos and 1 week old:


I absolutely love his head!!! It is incredibly beautiful!!! My Golden and her mother had beautiful heads and I fall for that instantly!

NewfieMom


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar is a grandson of Andy:

Pedigree: CH Chuckanut Academy Award

Thank you Alaska7133 for pointing this out.


----------



## Althea

Oscar is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Oscar is very nice!


----------



## Discoverer

Thank you Althea and Ljilly28!
Oscar is a gun dog. He's a great hunting companion. I really amazed and blessed with this dog.
Here is the link to the thread


----------



## Althea

Wow! Oscar is very special!


----------



## YellowBentley

Late to the party here...Bentley's dad is Andy. I got him 2 weeks after Westminster in 2006; it was a pretty surreal experience! I had committed to him the previous fall and though I knew he was special, I obviously had no idea what was going to go down with Andy! 

Pretty cool stuff - Bentley is an amazing dog!


----------



## younggtx

Bensen is Andy's grandson. He is 6 months now.


----------



## Alaska7133

Great looking guy!

And yesterday's Westminster Best of Breed golden retriever was Samantha a grand daughter of Andy! Pebwin Hocus Pocus.


----------



## PKGlasser

*Off spring of Andy*

We have an off spring of Andy, born 10-26-15. His name is Marlin a light golden.


----------



## Ljilly28

Alaska7133 said:


> Great looking guy!
> 
> And yesterday's Westminster Best of Breed golden retriever was Samantha a grand daughter of Andy! Pebwin Hocus Pocus.


My new puppy Sayer is a Samantha daughter and Andy greatgranddaughter. She was in her mama's belly during the win, which is cool.


----------



## MommyMe

I didn't know she was pregnant at the time. What a little overachiever. ;-)


----------



## Ljilly28

MommyMe said:


> I didn't know she was pregnant at the time. What a little overachiever. ;-)


Kind of amazing to win Westminster BOB owner handled and PG! Sayer was already in her mama's belly going around the rings in NYC- kind of cool. I am thankful to Pebwin for choosing Mystic for such a ravishing and gentle girl as Samantha.


----------



## MommyMe

She's got some mighty big snow booties to fill. And she's pretty cute, too.


----------



## lloyddobler

My Lloyd's great-great grandfather was Andy!

This is Lloyd's pedigree (this is his sister from the same litter):

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=623104


----------



## MissoulaMike

*Andy's daughter*

I am fortunate enough to have shared my past 14 years with one of Andy's daughter's, Meggie. I'd have to check her papers for her official name, but will provide you with a photo of her here. At 14 years and 10 days, she's doing well, having "worked" her entire life as the school dog at a K-8 school in the Missoula area - making an amazing difference in the lives of kids, teachers, administrators, parents, delivery drivers, law enforcement, educational delegates from abroad and otherwise. Can't tell you how many adults and children were once afraid of dogs but, after some time with Meggie, worked past that fear. And I can't say how lucky I've been to have her in my life! When Andy won at Westminsters, the staff here held a big celebration for him and for Meggie, presenting her with a tiara. We just celebrated her 14th birthday here at school with a luncheon and birthday cake (carrot cake, so some of it was edible by Meggie). 

Cheers to you, Andy! We've all been blessed by your offspring.


----------



## MissoulaMike

*Meggie's parents*

In case interested, Meggie's parents were Andy (Ch. Chuckanut Party Favour ONovel) and Ch. Chuckanut New Year's Promise.


----------



## Harleysmum

What a wonderful life Meggie has had with you and how blessed you have been to have her for 14 years and counting.


----------



## MissoulaMike

Absolutely so - thank you!!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I absolutely love the Chuckanut head! I'm hoping to get another pup from them before my Chuckanut golden, Jonah gets too much older. He is 7 yrs and still going strong like a puppy.


----------



## Melakat

Andy is Logan's Great Grandpa. Logan is our 2nd Golden boy.

Pedigree: Sharella's First Responder


----------



## Ljilly28

I love this thread. My Sayer is an Andy granddaughter and an Anthony daughter. The longevity and beauty of the dogs here makes me happy. She is 10 months old, and so smart. She is doing agility and obedience, and she has 7 points 1 major from a few weeks in puppy classes in conformation, but mainly she is an irrestistably sweet & naughty pet girlie. She is on the small side but with a laughing lightheartedness to her that makes me smile.


----------



## NewfieMom

MissoulaMike said:


> I am fortunate enough to have shared my past 14 years with one of Andy's daughter's, Meggie. I'd have to check her papers for her official name, but will provide you with a photo of her here. At 14 years and 10 days, she's doing well, having "worked" her entire life as the school dog at a K-8 school in the Missoula area - making an amazing difference in the lives of kids, teachers, administrators, parents, delivery drivers, law enforcement, educational delegates from abroad and otherwise. Can't tell you how many adults and children were once afraid of dogs but, after some time with Meggie, worked past that fear. And I can't say how lucky I've been to have her in my life! When Andy won at Westminsters, the staff here held a big celebration for him and for Meggie, presenting her with a tiara. We just celebrated her 14th birthday here at school with a luncheon and birthday cake (carrot cake, so some of it was edible by Meggie).
> 
> Cheers to you, Andy! We've all been blessed by your offspring.


What a lovely girl she is! Thank you so much for sharing her with us!

NewfieMom


----------



## lloyddobler

Adding a couple of updated pictures of Lloyd, Andy's great-great grandson.


----------



## Ljilly28

Jonah is gorgeous!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

This is an older thread but wanted to say that Andy is our Kismet's great great grandfather on the sire's side, Chuckanuts Both Barrels.


----------

